# sewing patterns?



## [email protected]

ive just got a new sewing machine and am desperate to start making t shirts for elmo and roo roo but cant find any patterns!! does anybody know of any free downloads?? or anywhere i can buy patterns?


----------



## sullysmum

I have pmd you.


----------



## bellachi

I would like to have details of any patterns too. Could you send them to me too? Thanks!


----------



## suzi

id be really greatful if you could send them me as well please Sully's mum...


----------



## Peanut's Mama

I would love to make clothes for my Peanut. Could you please send me any pattern or anything to help. THANKS MICHELLE


----------



## littlerose

May I have a copy of the pattern also? My King is so small that the xs outfits are way too big for him.
Thank you 
Tammy, King Tut's human mommy


----------



## Cherie

Sorry to sound like a ditto..but could you also send me any patterns that you have??? I have been making my own chi clothes that I steal ideas from the clothes in the store. Needless to say, the clothes dont turn out too well :lol: 
Cherie


----------



## MissMolly

Can I have the patterns too, please?


----------



## sullysmum

Sorry they are not online patterns.


----------



## AlekonaKini

I want patterns, too.. or an idea of where to get them, LOL.


----------



## jessicalynfl

hello i was told about this site it has some patterns i havent' tried any but they seem realy easy http://www.sewing.circleofcrafters.com hope that helps and if you find any other patterns please let me know someone told me you can find them at walmart but i haven't yet


----------



## chimom

The link above does offer a couple of patterns - a vest/coat pattern, that could be adapted as a shirt, and a dress pattern. Once you have a couple of basic patterns, you can add different trims, etc., to change them up for different outfits. I'm going to make a couple of outfits for my chi next week and will post pictures when they are done. -Lynn


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

do you share these patterns, if so please send me any. Thanks


----------



## qtchi

I have been working on patterns for Chi's for my etsy store this past week. I was getting frustrated at not being able to find clothes that fit my fairly small Chi at the store. I couldn't find patterns for the type of clothes I wanted either or at least not in the size I needed. I have drafted all of them, but I still have to try them all out to make sure I got the sizes and instructions right. I will finish them soon, but I've been preoccupied with drafting a pattern and making a Chi carrier for my daughter. I'm making it out of recycled denim which is a little harder because it's not always easy to deconstruct a pair of jeans to make useful fabric.

There is an etsy.com store that sells really cute patterns for small dogs. I liked all of her things, but I want some styles that she doesn't have. I can't remember the store name, but I'm sure it would be easy to find.


----------



## cherper

i want to learn to sew and will hopefully get a lesson from my neighbor soon. I never wanted to learn until i got my leila and now i want to make clothes for her and maybe...a bag to carry her in. I just don't know if i can do it. 
But i love crafting and enjoy making stuff. Sewing will be a new thing for me though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I just got a new sewing machine yesterday and going for a lesson tomorrow on how to use all the functions I got a dress pattern off another post on here a week or so ago can't rememebr where but I have cut out the pattern and am going to attemt to create what it shows in the pics lol I also found an easy pattern for a dog bed

link for the bed

http://prettylittlethings.typepad.com/lori_marie/2007/08/doggie-or-kitty.html

link for the dress

http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/dog-dress-with-pattern/index.html


----------



## Ivy's mom

I know I have come across some downloadable patterns somewhere. I'll see if I can find them.

Lori


----------



## Gamma

Me too, please. I am really ready to get started making clothes for my Sophia. Blankets, coats, just about anything. Thanks. Gamma, Sophias Mom.


----------



## MsGramma

Can I have the pattern too PLEASEEEEEE !!
Thanks


----------



## Gamma

Here are a few websites I have found that may have what you are looking for. Hope this will help. I am gonna try them out. Will post and let you know. Blessings.

http://domestikgoddess.com/sew-your-own-winter-dog-boots/
http://sewing.about.com/library/weekly/aa010606.htm
http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/1998/archives/26?p=2687

http://www.freewebs.com/pugleypoo/
Pattern Copyrights... Please respect the work that went into the patterns listed on this website. Each pattern is listed with it's copyright. DO NOT copy, print, or post these patterns as your own. Please give credit where it is due.
Thanks,
Poochy Patterns


----------



## cherper

Here are some free patterns , 2 are crochet, one is sewn.
http://www.doggoneknit.com/patterns/crochet/onepiecesolid.html
http://prettylittlethings.typepad.com/lori_marie/2008/02/this-little-pig.html
http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_5973415_crochet-sweaters-chihuahuas.html


----------



## ILOVEMYCHIHUAHUA4life

*sewing*

can i have the sewing patters too Please!

nicky


----------



## Suekadue

I have a standard vest pattern that's easy to sew and allows a ton of creativity. Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send it to you in a pdf format. _Make sure you have at least 100 posts on the forum. _


----------



## 17428

Here are a few links to free patterns for leashes
and collar cover ups.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2188046_dog-leash.html

http://pennysanford.typepad.com/penny_sanford_porcelains_/2007/01/free_pet_patter.html


----------

